# Audi seat removal?



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Either I am not smart (extremely possible) or Audi has learned how to make something impervious to attack. My seats are made out of the stuff that they make the black airplane box from. Anybody know how to remove the seats in a 2003 Audi A6 for the purposes of deadenage?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Plasma cutter should do the trick.... 














No, sorry I don't.... lol...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

errr.... what's the problem? which part?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

how do I remove the seats? I expected something straight forward (it is a terrible position for me so I could have probably been more thourough) but nope. Audi has managed to fasten the seat to the car using nothing but magic and dreams..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe the seat attaches to the "slider" so you "may" not un-bolt it from the floor, but up higher?? 

Hell, you shoulda bought a Suabru... lol..


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

Recaro? Sport?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

zis is vot you get ven you pay for ze german ensineering 


REMOVE THE BATTERY FIRST if you have airbags.

move the seat forward
lose the covering of the rails both sides (this will not be easy! there are two noses in the tunnel side clip and 1 on the outside clip).
move the seat back
move the cap from the front left of the seat (it's under the bolster, where your left shin is)
undo both of the screws
unclip
remove towards the rear of the car, don't forget to put something on the carpet before you remove it.

HTH.

Bret


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

No sport Just a 2003 Audi A6 3.0

It is attached at the slider. If it were to unbolt "higher (thanks for the desrciption)" how would carpet be removed. Sounds very inconvenient so far.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> zis is vot you get ven you pay for ze german ensineering
> 
> move the seat forward
> lose the covering of the rails both sides
> ...


Thank you soo much (some people on this very thread were being meanies)
Bolded: Why? I'm sure I'll figure it out when I get to it but you have piqued my interest.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

he's just jealous because he can't tell the difference between orange and red 

but wait!

to remove the carpet (i'm translating here) - you need to remove the seats. and the rear seat. and the plastic bits in the doorways. and the centre console at the front, and the rear.

then the glovebox. Then the supporting bit on the passenger side (4 bolts). then the box on the driver's side. then...

loosen the support on the driver's side (2 bolts at the top, 2 at the bottom, one in the middle), loosen the cabling, ease the support slightly forward and hold it there with a peice of wood. 
Lose the lower a-pillar covering and the footrest. loosen the seat belts. 
Lose the vents in the centre console, then the ones in the dashboard. loosen the cable for the rear vents. 
Put the shift or Auto in the rear-most position (if it's an auto, you'll also need to do something with the gearbox(!))
start in the rear footwells, then from the bottom of the c-pillar 
then the handbrake
then from the front towards the rear
fold longways and out of the car.


refit in the opposite direction, the positioning should be set by the holes for the gas pedal and the footrest. Then over the handbrake and away you go.

I wouldn't want to do that.

Bret


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

oh god.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

ooookkkk

so how about remove the front and rear seats and all the trim on the outer edge. Hold the carpet from the outer edge and lay down deadener while the girlfriend is patiently holding the carpet out of the way since, apparenlt, german's think the carpet should stay in the car


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

genau dafür ist es eigentlich da, und mit feinster Ingolstädt'sche Ingenieurkünste solltest du nicht spielen 

^^ sounds good to me. Try it and see how far you get. They do warn about it ripping, so be careful..... I have to take my own Audi carpet out, but it's not that complicated for me (you have a bigger car). Even so, it's not something to be undertaken lightly.

What are you putting in? LL? Damplifier?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

just some e-dead and left over hushmat. I'm on hold for a CCF. Looks like I'll be waiting until I have the CCF (of whatever brand) but I'm starting to wonder it it will be worth it.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

wait, sorry, i lied, it's not ingolstadt, it's Neckarsulm, where my car was also built. We saw the line back in May, was pretty cool.

If it's just for leftovers, I'd rather put it behind the plastic in the wheelarches and do some real LLPro or similar inside instead. There's generally also a small airspace over the headliner, too, that would benefit from some butyl and then some closedcell. 

Bret


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> wait, sorry, i lied, it's not ingolstadt, it's Neckarsulm, where my car was also built. We saw the line back in May, was pretty cool.
> 
> If it's just for leftovers, I'd rather put it behind the plastic in the wheelarches and do some real LLPro or similar inside instead. There's generally also a small airspace over the headliner, too, that would benefit from some butyl and then some closedcell.
> 
> Bret


are you suggesting the benefits of deadening an audi floor isn't worth the trouble audi is forcing upon you?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

I called it "engineer art" in German and I'd agree that they try pretty hard to get it right. Of course, they have a budget to work to... but if you're gonna have to go to a ****load of trouble to do it, then do it right... 

Bret


----------

